
How Google is secretly recording through your cellphone - joering2
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/4295350/did-you-know-google-has-been-secretly-recording-you-heres-how-to-find-the-creepy-audio-files-that-are-monitoring-your-conversations-every-day/
======
bostand
This is The Sun.

Don't expect quality journalism...

PS. Google also can access your emails. Also knows about everyone in your
contact list. They also know what video you watch on YouTube. Oh the horrors

------
skynetv2
this link is very nsfw

